# Samstag ist es wieder so weit



## steffen0278 (7. Juni 2010)

Diesem Samstag, den 12.06.2010, ist es wieder so weit. Die virtuellen 24h LeMans starten. Wer intresse hat, kann sie sich live im Stream auf www.simrace.tv 24h lang voll ansehen.

PS: Ich starte im Ace-Racing GT Team 

Veranstalter ist www.sim-racing.de

Viel Spass beim ansehen


----------



## Jan565 (7. Juni 2010)

Sehr interessant. Wusste nicht das es sowas gibt. Gibt es auch eine möglichkeit für außenstehende Teil zu nehmen?

Außerdem stellt sich für mich die Frage, welches Game das überhaupt ist.


----------



## steffen0278 (7. Juni 2010)

Bei diesem Rennen eher unwahrscheinlich. Um dort teilnehmen zu können solltest du mindestens eine Saison in einer Liga teilgenommen haben. Außerdem mußt du dich dafür qualifizieren. Nut die Top 20 der LMP und GT Teams sind zum Hauptrennen zugelassen. 79 Teams hatten sich insgesammt angemeldet. Eventuell solltest du dir eine Liga suchen und erstmal etwas Erfahrung sammeln.

Spiel ist rFactor.

Ligen gibt es von Formel 1 über WTCC, Porsche Cup, ALMS, Stockcar. 
Google einfach. Ich fahre zum Beispiel noch bei Portal - GT3-Cup.net
Und dann einfach nur üben, üben, üben. 

Und nicht gleich alles hinschmeisen weil du 20 sek langsamer als die Spitze bist. Ich fahre seit 2006 rFactor in Ligen und komme teilweise nur bis auf 1 sek an die Spitze ran. 

Um halbwegs gut dabei zu sein solltest du alles über Setups bei rFactor erfahren und mindestens 20-30 Runden auf der Strecke drehen bis du ein Gefühl fürs Auto bekommst. Denke daran, das ist eine Sim und kein NFS Arcade Spiel.


----------



## Jan565 (7. Juni 2010)

Aso, danke. 

Ich denke mal ich werde mich da mal einarbeiten. Das Spiel ist ja sogar Kostenlos so wie ich das gesehen habe. 

Das es kein arcade Game ist, ist mir klar, sowas wollte ich auch haben. Habe schließlich auch Gran Turismo und der gleichen schon gezockt die mir besser gefallen haben als viele andere. 

Mal sehen, was sich drauß machen lässt.


----------



## steffen0278 (7. Juni 2010)

Ist nicht kostenlos. Vollversion kostet ca 20€. Aber die Demo kannste dir ziehen auf rFactor.net


----------



## steffen0278 (8. Juni 2010)

Ein Vorgeschmack auf Samstag: Heute gegen 20:00 Uhr auf www.simrace.tv
Ein Nacht Testrennen. Viel Spass beim zusehen


----------



## Nomad (10. Juni 2010)

Ist ja mal ne richtig fette Sache 
Ich hätte im ersten Moment auf GTR2 getippt^^
Und wie läuft das mit dem zusehen?? also man kann ja nicht einfach ne Camera auf der motorhaube anbringen


----------



## steffen0278 (10. Juni 2010)

Es wird einen Livestream geben. Quasi wie bei Premiere mit Moderatoren und einer eigenen Bildregie. Der Stream sowie die Komentatoren berichten die kompletten 24 Stunden durch.


----------



## Nomad (11. Juni 2010)

man ,kriegen die dafür Geld oder ist das alles freiwillig?

EDIT: Geht ja heute los ^^ Ich bin fürs Ace-Racing GT Team 

Ich schaue mal dann rein 

Bist du in der GT1 oder der LMP1 Klasse? Und wie heißte ingame? damit ich weiß wer du bist xD


----------



## steffen0278 (11. Juni 2010)

Ace Racing Team GT Corvette C6R
Nickname: Steffen Ziegler

Hier der Bericht auf Motorsport.com
News: Starterübersicht und Infos zu den 24h de la Sarthe 2010 - Games bei Motorsport-Total.com


----------



## Nomad (11. Juni 2010)

ihr werdet euch ja immer abwechseln .... weißt du deine Zeit schon?

Jedenfalls viel,viel Glück von mir


----------



## steffen0278 (11. Juni 2010)

Heute um 19 Uhr ist große Teambesprechung. Dann legen wir auch unsere Strategien vor. aber es kommt eh alles anders als geplant 
Gewechselt wird, wenn das Auto beschädigt, oder jemand nicht mehr kann. Soll nach 3 Stunden fahren schonmal vorkommen


----------



## Nomad (11. Juni 2010)

oha 3 Stunden fahren ,das ist heftig^^

wie viele seit ihr in einem Team? Und seit ihr alle zusammen oder spielt ihr alle von zu hause aus?


----------



## Insanix (11. Juni 2010)

Hört sich ja echt interessant an. Ich werd mal reinschauen.


----------



## steffen0278 (12. Juni 2010)

3h ist ein normales Langstrecken Cup Rennen. Ab 6h wirds erst intressant. wir sind 5 Man in unserem Team +1 Teamchef, der sich um die organisation kümmert.


----------



## steffen0278 (12. Juni 2010)

Hier ein Ausweichserver, falls www.simrace.tv überlastet ist: http://www.owcl.net/cms


----------



## Nomad (12. Juni 2010)

oh nein ich hab vergessen reinzuschauen 
aber ist ja ein 24 h rennen 

EDIT: i-wie hab ich nur Werbung und so ne Art Kennenlernen der Strecke


----------



## steffen0278 (12. Juni 2010)

Jetzt läuft die Teampresentation mit den Wagen. Haben die Top hinbekommen mit der Rampe. 
Qualy war heute früh. Das Ergebniss findest du hier: SIM-RACING.DE presents: 24H de la Sarthe 12th/13th June 2010 | Part of Online-Motorsport.com: News

Richtig weiter gehts 15:30 Uhr mit dem Warm Up. Und um 16 Uhr ist Rennstart. Laut unserer Liste bin ich gegen 21:30 Uhr dran.


----------



## Nomad (12. Juni 2010)

16 Uhr also^^ 

beim Warm-up fahren alle Fahrer?


----------



## steffen0278 (12. Juni 2010)

Die, die wollen. Aber ist ne gute Sache sich nochmal aufs Rennen einzuschießen. Nehme an das mindestens 95% ein paar Runden fahren werden. Eine Runde dauert ja im GT ca. 3:43 min. Im LMP sinds ca 3:16 min


----------



## Nomad (12. Juni 2010)

so bin da und werde ein wenig mitverfolgen! 

Noch ne Frage : Geht das wirklich 24 h? Wie hält man sich wach?  Kafee ,cola? ^^

EDIT: Es wird aber in Cockpit perspektive gefahren oder?


----------



## steffen0278 (12. Juni 2010)

Wir sind 5 man im Team. Da wird natürlich gewechselt im Rennen. Ansonsten bist du eh so angespannt, da denkst du garnicht an schlafen. Und Ja, Echte 24 Stunden. Also Ende ist morgen um 16 Uhr.


----------



## Husten (12. Juni 2010)

Schade nur das der Veranstalter sich mit dem Sponsor verscherzt hat. Pharma-Racing ( www.pharma-racing.de )war Hauptsponsor und hatte im Wert von 800€ Preise Bereit gestellt.
Ich hoffe das der Veranstalter die Preise nun selbst Bezahlt, da die Fahrer nicht dafür können.

bei www.pharma-racing.de kann man das auch noch nach lesen.


----------



## Nomad (12. Juni 2010)

ebend wurde gesagt , dass ARLT Sponsor sei


----------



## ole88 (12. Juni 2010)

ich find lemans langweilig die strecke is langweilig und da is nürburgring und grüne hölle viel intesanter, schau ich lieber


----------



## Husten (12. Juni 2010)

Nomad schrieb:


> ebend wurde gesagt , dass ARLT Sponsor sei


ALTR ist Sponsor von einem Team. Für das Ganze Event ist der Hauptsponsor aber Pharma-Racing gewesen. nur wurde der Vertrag nicht erfüllt.
Das im Stream natürlich kein Ton darüber fällt ist klar.


----------



## Nomad (13. Juni 2010)

Heute Nacht musste das Rennen ja abgebrochen werden ,weil der Server immer stärker belastet wurde. Wann wurde das Rennen denn weitergeführt? Aber sonst war es ganz lustig^^


----------



## steffen0278 (13. Juni 2010)

Server wurde um 0:15 abgeschaltet und um 2 Uhr wieder aktiviert. Rennen wurde mit allen Fahrern, auch den ausgefallenen (stecken ja auch 2 Monate Vorbereitung, Setupbau) Teams um ca 4 Uhr wieder begonnen. 
Serverlast ging aufgrund der imensen Hardwarebelastung bei der Nachtfahrt in die Höhe. Server ist ein 4 Kein Xeon mit 8 GB Ram. 
Bis jetzt sind wir noch dabei und Ziel ist auf alle Fälle durchfahren. Wir haben Probleme mit der Performance der Corvette. Wir haben massiven TopSpeed Verlust von 313 km/h innerhalb von 3 Runden auf ca 290 km/h. Ohne Fremdeinwirkung. 
Aber Spass hats trotzdem gemacht, obwohl noch 4 Stunden zu fahren sind. Mal sehen wie es ausgeht. Danach wird erstmal gepennt. 2 Stunden Schlaf, mehr war nicht drin.


----------



## Nomad (13. Juni 2010)

Um 2Uhr ging es weiter erst? OMg, dann hab ich ja nichts verpasst^^

Was mir aufgefallen ist ,das manche LMPS ein Panzerfenster haben ,von der Sicht der Frontscheibe her  Da könnte ich nicht mit fahren^^

Ich weiß ja nicht wie reell das Spiel ist ,aber habt ihr vll. zuviel Dreck aufgenommen ,der die Topspeed verringert?


----------



## steffen0278 (13. Juni 2010)

Rennen vorbei und Ziel erreicht. Sind auf ankommen gefahren, und habends geschafft. Das nächste Jahr wird besser. Bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## Nomad (13. Juni 2010)

Jop ,hab die Schlussminuten ebend geguckt.^^ 
Und so leicht kommt man da nicht mit rein ,oder? Und gibts ein Mindestalter?


----------



## steffen0278 (13. Juni 2010)

Mindestalter nicht. 
Hast du Erfahrungen mit Race Sims? F1 Serie, GTR Serie, rFactor. Diese Rennen werden ohne Hilfen gefahren mit erzwungender Cockpitsicht.
Um Erfahrungen zu sammeln, empfehle ich dir erstmal rFactor im original zuzulegen. Dann auch Bockbierbude und alle Mods ziehen lassen (die haben ein Tool dafür). Und dann fahren, fahren, fahren. Dort findest du auch massig Fahrer, die täglich drauf sind und hilfsbereit sind. Dann am besten in einer Liga organisieren und mindesten 3 Man suchen, die solche Events fahren wollen. Allein ist man so ziemlich auf sich allein gestellt. Und allein am 24h Rennen teilzunehmen ist nicht grad schön. Ich bin insgesamt etwas über 6h gefahren und fix und alle.


----------



## Nomad (13. Juni 2010)

Das glaub ich. 6h auf den Monitor zu fahren ist schon anstrengend^^ 
Was heißt Erfahrungen? Ich spiele ab und zu mal Shift (ok ist Arcade^^) ,hab früher (so vor 2 Jahren) GTR2 und DTM Race Driver 3 öfters gespielt. Ist rFactor bei der Benutzung kostenpflichtig? Oder ist es komplett Gratis? 
Braucht man ein "High End" Lenkrad? Ich hab eins für 60 €^^


----------



## pulling (13. Juni 2010)

Hi, ja was heißt Erfahrung wie Steffen schon geschrieben hat eine Saison in einer Liga sollte man schon mindestens haben um eine gewisse Erfahrung zu haben und um Situationen besser einzuschätzen. Aber Übung macht den Meister. 
EInfach rfactor Vollversion kaufen und du kannst online fahren. Mods und den ganzen gedöns finddt man recht schnell 

Für den Einstieg taucht jedes Lenkrad. Finde dich einfach mal in die Materie ein. Kauf dir rfactor (kostet im moment kaum noch etwas) und finde dich da erst mal bisschen zurecht. Wenn du dann etwas Zeit investiert hast kannst du irgendeiner Liga beitreten und erfahrung sammel rest ergibt sich. (Gibts zuhauf einfach mal googlen)


----------



## steffen0278 (13. Juni 2010)

Jep, einfach mal rFactor zulegen und auf Freeserver fahren. Etwas abschreckend für Anfänger ist das komplexe Setupmenue. Ohne Hintergrundwisse sind keine halbwegs gute Rundenzeiten möglich. Ich würde sagen, das Können und Setuparbeit bei rFactor ca 50/50 ausmachen. Und vor allem, immer wieder testen, testen, testen.


----------

